# Lost in Middle Earth - OOC thread



## Persephone (Aug 12, 2006)

THIS IS NOT AN OPEN RPG. 

*PROLOGUE*

What would you do if one day you found yourself stuck in Middle Earth? Well that question is about to be answered by four people who got addicted to all things Middle Earth. They joined a Message Board especially for Tolkien fans and spent a good part of their days pretending they were elves, dwarves, knights, kings, dragons, maiars, valars, and even orcs. 

One day, the forum moderators were able to get a huge donation from an anonymous philantropher who said they have to use it to hold a convention for its members. The donator specifically asked that the convention be held in the megalithic ruin known as Stonehenge, which stands on the open downland of Salisbury Plain two miles (three kilometres) west of the town of Amesbury, Wiltshire, in Southern England. The money was big enough to pay for airfare, board and lodging and for a huge buffet enough to cater over a hundred guests.

So, all four of them decided to take on the adventure because it is for free, also because they thought it would add colour to their otherwise mundane life. 
***​So that's this RPG's premise: this is played only by four players. I already have two (myself included  ) and only need two more to play the other two characters.

If you wish to join pm me first before posting your profile here. Okay? Also, since I can only accomodate 2 players, it will be on a first come first serve basis. However, if you are unable to continue with the RPG, please inform me right away so we can find a substitute.
​


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 12, 2006)

My profile ---> 

Name: Nick Collins

Age: Seventeen

Appearance: Taller than most, a bit lanky, a decent amount of muscles from semi-regularly working out, short and chopped and sickening (well, in my opinion  ) blonde hair and blue eyes, a goofy smile on his face, if he isn't already staring vacantly at something, simple, usually sportswear, always brand name stuff, of course.

Personality (and History, too, since there isn't much): Born into some old money, he has never had to worry about anything. Always got horrible grades in school, only enjoyed going for the socialization and sports, plans on taking a couple of years off before going to the college of his choice, he saw one, maybe two (he can't remember), of those Lord Of The Rings movies, just because groups of his friends were also going, has barely even read any even required reading and still has some trouble in that area, he is less than intelligent, has no ambition, and only dimly felt emotions, a follower, very friendly and eager too please, which is why he isn't especially competitive, assumes that he will be provided with a simple job and a perfect life, even in the future, has always hung out in the more popular groups, even though they make fun of him for his lack of intelligence, has never especially hated any other groups, but understands that he is expected to look down on them. 

He'll become the superly boring Frodo character, of course.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 12, 2006)

*CHARACTER PROFILE:*


Name: Lanie Fox
Age: 19

Personal Appearance: (Based mainly on her own opinion)
- beautiful Blonde hair
- Gorgeous Blue eyes
- Statuesque (5'5")
- Slender (110 lbs.)
- Great legs
- Perfect skin
- Perfect teeth
- Feminine feet and hands
- Well polished nails on toes and fingers

Personality:

Lanie is very, very vain. She believes that there is no one like her. In her opinion, she is the most beautiful, smartest, sexiest, most important person in the world. Her entire life revolves around popularity and what's popular. She is the only child of a rich lawyer devorcee mother and a rich remarried father who lives in France. Lots of credit cards from her doting mother is her main reason to visit the mall almost everyday. She is quite cruel to those who she thinks are "lesser humans", which, unfortunately include those who are considered "geeks" or "nerds" in her school.

However, Lanie lives another life other than the one she has at school. Lanie has an Internet alter-ego. This Lanie is sweet, humble, and a certified geek. The website she frequents happens to be a Tolkien fansite where the members go and play role playing games pretending to be elves, or dwarves, or hobbits, or even orcs. She had been visiting this site since she was in third grade: when she was still a chubby, blonde, geeky, unpopular girl at school. Although she has changed so much in real life, here, in this other world, she remained the same Lanie they've known for many years.

She dreams of visiting England one day, particularly a place where there is a castle. So when the opportunity to visit there popped up - Lanie didn't even think twice.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 3, 2007)

So I'm confused. Are you playing two characters and YayGollum is playing two characters so you already have your four?

If that be the case, keep it up, Ive been completely enchanted by what's already been posted. I shall enjoy reading it.

However, if you are still short a player, or if you wish to alter your original plan to accommodate more players, I'm interested in joining. Let me know.

Fir-


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 3, 2007)

Sure thing, Firawyn person. We could still use two more. Have fun. Jump in. Well, mayhaps you should toss a Private Message thing at the Narya lady first.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 3, 2007)

She'll see my post, I'll wait for her reply here. No need to ask the same question twice, my freind.

Fir-


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 3, 2007)

Okay, then. The answer to your question is a definite ---> Yes, we can use two more people. No need to wait for the Narya lady to answer that. I was mostly suggesting a Private Message thing to be tossed at the Narya lady because that is what she directs anyone to do, when it comes to a character profile. Was there something else that you needed to know?


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 3, 2007)

Name: Shane VanGough
Screen name: Alisonia

Gender: Female

Age: 19

Appearence: Shane is 5"7", and 120 pounds. She has a very willowly figure, though her features are sharp and her dark hair cleanly shapes out her pale complection. Her firm jaw line and high cheekbones pefectly blend with her keen green eyes. 

History: Born in NYC, father was a drug dealing and was murdered when she was twelve. At that point Shane and her mother moved to LA to be closer to Shane's maternal grandparents, where they still live. Shane discovered Tolkien at the time of her father's death, because he happened to be carrying a copy of 'The Fellowship of the Rings' with him when he died, and it was given back to them with the rest of his personal effects. She never goes anywhere without a copy of one of Tolkien's books, which is why at 19 she has them practically memorized. 

Personality: Shane is not really outgoing, but she gets along with pretty much anyway. She doesn't care what other people think of her, and rarely lets people get close enough to know why. 


*******************************

Thoughts guys, will this work?


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm hoping to get in on this too - so sending a pm now!


----------



## Persephone (Jun 5, 2007)

*jumps up and down hysterically*

Someone decided to join!! 
Someone decided to join!! 
Someone decided to join!! 
Someone decided to join!! 
Someone decided to join!! 
Someone decided to join!! 

Can't wait for this story to take flight ... again.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, I dare say this should be fun. I've RPed with YayGollum before, so we're used to workin together. 

Big plans? Tell us what you want, you are the master Narya.

Fir-


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jun 5, 2007)

OKAY! Here's my profile.  I hope you all like it. (I'll be the Pippin character).

*Adita Panikkar (Adi for short)*

Currently Participating In: "Lost In Middle Earth"

Race: Human (East Indian)

Gender: Female.

Age: 14

Appearance: About 5'6". Dark brown / black hair with a bit of curl at about shoulder length. Medium brown skin and bright green eyes.

Personality: Adi is very shy, and though she has won numerous awards for her academic accomplishments, she has never been able to come out of her shell. She has a hard time making friends and interacting with strangers. She has a terrible fear of heights and of large crowds, especially when she is in front of them. Deep inside she's full of spirit, but she still needs to find a way to let out her emotions and connect with her peers.

History: Adi was born on December 9th, 1992 three minutes after her twin brother, Vasuman, and has never been separated from him for more than two days. The two are still the best of friends, as Adi is a rather shy individual. When her brother was in a car accident, she stayed by his bedside the entire time and read The Hobbit to him. Soon she discovered The Lord of the Rings and found a world full of brave heroes - quite the opposite of herself - that she felt she could relate to. Since then, the trilogy have been her favourite books, and a comfort in dark times.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 5, 2007)

For the sake of form (sorry that this wasn't already here), here is the actual story thread ---> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18666

As to the profiles, looks good to myself. *snaps fingers* Looks like I'm the only one with a character who'll have no idea what his character should be doing.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 5, 2007)

Well get on the ball oh studious one.


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jun 6, 2007)

I've made my introductory post. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2007)

And all of those people were hypothesizing that Merry and Pippin were homosexually oriented.  Hopefully, my character shall remain ignorant of such things, or he would become very obnoxious. oh well. He shall certainly attempt to balance things out between the idiots and the geeks. Narya lady? Are we waiting for these two to have their little meetings with the evil torturer Gandalf, or will the terrifying scene with the possession of fictional bodies be coming up at any time now? Also, should I be maneuvering to have each of these real life sorts meet each other before the Event?


----------



## Persephone (Jun 6, 2007)

YayGollum said:


> And all of those people were hypothesizing that Merry and Pippin were homosexually oriented.  Hopefully, my character shall remain ignorant of such things, or he would become very obnoxious. oh well. He shall certainly attempt to balance things out between the idiots and the geeks. Narya lady? Are we waiting for these two to have their little meetings with the evil torturer Gandalf, or will the terrifying scene with the possession of fictional bodies be coming up at any time now? Also, should I be maneuvering to have each of these real life sorts meet each other before the Event?


 
Well, I was thinking of giving the two new people more time to expound on their characters a bit before we move them into the center of the event to meet the evil torturer Gandalf. Maybe one more post just to introduce them and show more of their personality.


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jun 6, 2007)

Next post I was going to bring in creepy Gandalf anyways. He's going to interrupt Adi and Shane's conversation, say something rather cryptic and then leave.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 6, 2007)

Cryptic? Very good word. lol

I'm on my way to see what you did... 

Fir-


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, my new post if up! Can't wait to interact with you other guys too and eventually end up in our Middle Earth predicament!

(Wheee! This is gonna be fun! )


----------



## Persephone (Jun 8, 2007)

Sent all three of you a PM!

THIS RPG IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED FOR MEMBERSHIP.

It only needed four. 

I really hope we finish this.

*crosses her fingers and toes*


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 9, 2007)

*offers a cynical as well as pessimistic alternative, then hides* To anyone who isn't one of the four nasssty hobbitses, sneakily ---> You know, I could probably get you in on this. Who wants to play the fox? Who knows what he did after his one little scene? *ducks and runs away*


----------



## Persephone (Jun 9, 2007)

YayGollum said:


> *offers a cynical as well as pessimistic alternative, then hides* To anyone who isn't one of the four nasssty hobbitses, sneakily ---> You know, I could probably get you in on this. Who wants to play the fox? Who knows what he did after his one little scene? *ducks and runs away*


 

lol!  Yay, you're unbelievable!

You should write a comedy script someday.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 9, 2007)

Fox?  I'm very confused. 

Narnia arguments are ringing in my head as in reference to a fox...but not Tolkien...not Lord of the Rings...


Oh Yay, you are such a pain in my rear! (Luv ya thought!)


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jun 10, 2007)

I've put up a new post. Hope everyone likes it.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 10, 2007)

Ugh. Comedy. No thanks. How's about something more interesting, but with some touches of humor? But then, Yay for the compliment. The fox that I was mentioning, Firawyn person, was an interesting little character that made a short observation on the characters that we will be playing. In that The Fellowship Of The Ring book, merely interesting because it seemed weird that the Tolkien dude randomly tossed a fox in there, who seemed to be some kind of intelligent. Not too serious of a suggestion.  As to posts, I haven't bumped into anything too horrible. I am merely sorry that I haven't been posting as much, myself. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Okay, guys,

We're there....I made my chracter wake up under the Party Tree, I'm thinking that we just go with the flow, and have the evil Gandalf dude explain what happened as each of them meet him in the story.

For example, I'll run into Adi/Pippin, and we'll do the fireworks thing, and then Gandalf makes us wash dishes during which time he explains. Since I kinda started after Gandalf and Frodo meet for the first time, we can make hier meeting perhaps the handing off of the Ring of Power...I dunno. 

You guys are big kids, you can think for yourselves!! lol


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 11, 2007)

Actually, I had been planning on recommending to the Narya lady via Private Message thing that we start the story at the point where the journey actually starts, since there was a decent amount of time in between the party and the journey, at least in the books.  We wouldn't wish for the poor little humans to have too much time to get used to being nasssty hobbitses before the adventure, yes? Or I guess we could just horribly deform the story, the way that they did in the movies. Whichever.


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jun 11, 2007)

Narya said we should follow the movie closer anyways, just for time reasons. Anyways, as it stand I'm just waiting for Firawyn's confirmation of my post, and then I'll put it up.


----------



## Persephone (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice Posts!!! Love it when a plan comes together... (*hears the A-Team theme in the background*)


----------



## Persephone (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of postings from me. I have Finals this week so I won't be able to come by and stay longer. But I will have a post up this week or by the weekend at the latest.

Also, Yay, I will email you the synopsis... soon. 

Miss you all!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 30, 2008)

Greetings, all. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so. Anyways, I have been informed that the plan is to skip ahead to the point at which we have to leave the Shire. I would suggest an evil torturer Gandalf meeting with Pippin as well as Merry, mayhaps some scenes showing them learning to live with nasssty hobbitses, getting used to the life and their new bodies. Get positioned to move out. It looks as if it had been planned that all four of us were to meet up for a scene with the evil torturer Gandalf, but that didn't work out. sorry. I'm off for a few days, so I shall attempt to stick around as much as possible and mayhaps offer a bit of interaction with my character, at least. I'd like for at least a bit of getting to know each other before they are tossed into an adventure. Right now, I shall post a bit of Nick's bewilderment, then... position myself for action!  It can be edited if need be. 

One question for the Narya lady: Ah, towards the evil torturer Gandalf character and this mysterious council ---> We're following the events of the movies, yes? So, the evil torturer Gandalf deposited our characters into hobbit bodies, but it isn't as if he knows what's going to happen, correct? He isn't just playing his part? Only our characters (well, except mine ) know what's going to happen in the future, right? Should he stop calling our characters by their real names, and would he be playing his part in that way, or is it more like that was an alternate version of the evil torturer? Whoops, if clarifications make complications. Merely wondering. Also, didn't you mention that, over time, they were supposed to blend into the actual characters? Id est, they won't know what happens in the future (mayhaps some bad feelings, though), and they'll be learning things from their experiences, finding the virtues found in the characters?


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 2, 2008)

Okay I'm gonna go ahead and post in response to Firawyn's but exclude the other two Hobbits and just have the 'torturer' Gandalf show up. Hehe.


----------



## Persephone (May 2, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Greetings, all. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so. Anyways, I have been informed that the plan is to skip ahead to the point at which we have to leave the Shire. I would suggest an evil torturer Gandalf meeting with Pippin as well as Merry, mayhaps some scenes showing them learning to live with nasssty hobbitses, getting used to the life and their new bodies. Get positioned to move out. It looks as if it had been planned that all four of us were to meet up for a scene with the evil torturer Gandalf, but that didn't work out. sorry. I'm off for a few days, so I shall attempt to stick around as much as possible and mayhaps offer a bit of interaction with my character, at least. I'd like for at least a bit of getting to know each other before they are tossed into an adventure. Right now, I shall post a bit of Nick's bewilderment, then... position myself for action!  It can be edited if need be.
> 
> One question for the Narya lady: Ah, towards the evil torturer Gandalf character and this mysterious council ---> We're following the events of the movies, yes? So, the evil torturer Gandalf deposited our characters into hobbit bodies, but it isn't as if he knows what's going to happen, correct? He isn't just playing his part? Only our characters (well, except mine ) know what's going to happen in the future, right? Should he stop calling our characters by their real names, and would he be playing his part in that way, or is it more like that was an alternate version of the evil torturer? Whoops, if clarifications make complications. Merely wondering. Also, didn't you mention that, over time, they were supposed to blend into the actual characters? Id est, they won't know what happens in the future (mayhaps some bad feelings, though), and they'll be learning things from their experiences, finding the virtues found in the characters?


 
We're following the events of the movies, yes? *YES*

As for the rest of your questions, I will pm everybody.


----------



## Firawyn (May 3, 2008)

Narya said:


> We're following the events of the movies, yes? *YES*



Regular or extended editions? 

I just posted, fyi.


----------



## YayGollum (May 7, 2008)

Regular, extended, or extended plus fixed a little, mayhaps? Id est, no Xenarwen or other such unnecessary edits? I wouldn't mind putting plenty of deleted scenes in there, too. *sniff* Poor Old Man Willow. Poor barrow wights. Nothing wrong with keeping the bits with only the nasssty hobbitses as main characters. Of course, sticking to the movies in every way will work, if that is the plan. I won't make a large deal. And since I don't own the movies, I found this thing. ---> http://www.council-of-elrond.com/transcripts.html Mayhaps it could be useful to all?


----------



## Persephone (May 10, 2008)

Okay, for some strange reason Dell is allowing me to post on this board now... YAY!


----------



## Firawyn (May 10, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Regular, extended, or extended plus fixed a little, mayhaps? Id est, no Xenarwen or other such unnecessary edits?




Xenarwen! Haha, yeah I just laughed out very load and a public place. That's funny. 

So basically, we want to follow the movies as they should have been done?


----------



## YayGollum (May 10, 2008)

*glances at the Narya lady* Ah, well, I shall, for now, merely follow the extended versions of the films. Until I read something different, since I wouldn't wish to be evil to someone else's thread. Also, I didn't come up with the Xenarwen joke.  *hides*


----------



## Firawyn (May 13, 2008)

Okay, you're the boss, Mr.TTF.


----------



## YayGollum (May 13, 2008)

A title thrust upon me. I wouldn't mind if another poll for that was made. I'll always be the first and best, at least.  Anyways, no, I am not the boss. The Narya lady is the boss. And everyone can still be posting. Am I a horrible person? Did I not give enough to work with? I figure that there's plenty to work with. *hides*


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 14, 2008)

I just lack the motivation (or the imagination) to come up with anything decent to post right now.


----------



## YayGollum (May 14, 2008)

Did you lose the groove of your character? I wouldn't know how I could help out with that. For inspiration ---> Write a bit about what she did while adapting to hobbit life. Shouldn't there be plenty of cool things for someone who enjoyed the books and is suddenly tossed into them? She should be fairly giddy, with the shadow of, "Ack! But what about my homework back on Regular-earth?" Maybe? Perhaps? Also, they've been hanging out and planning things together. Write a bit about her impressions of the others. I figure that my character is trying to think of this whole thing as just some school play. He only thinks of the others as probably fat and greasy Tolkien geeks, so he'd prefer to pretend that you're all a bunch of hobbit friends who've known each other for a while. He's ignoring or being mean to Lanie half because he figures that a master would do that to his servant, and half because she was mean to him first. Mostly, he's empty and perfectly willing to be ordered around. I don't know what your character would think of such a person. Let me see. You could fret about deviating from the story at all. You could attempt to figure out a way to persuade the giant eagles to finish the quest a lot more painlessly. You could attempt to drill information that Frodo should know into Nick. Or, I suppose, you could just continue to be all shy and only talk to Shane.


----------



## Firawyn (May 15, 2008)

Okay, okay, I'm going to re-read that now - give me more to mull over at work tonight.


----------



## Persephone (May 16, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> A title thrust upon me. I wouldn't mind if another poll for that was made. I'll always be the first and best, at least.  Anyways, no, I am not the boss. The Narya lady is the boss. And everyone can still be posting. Am I a horrible person? Did I not give enough to work with? I figure that there's plenty to work with. *hides*



The Narya lady is certainly NOT the boss! lol! This is pretty much an easy RPG to follow anyway.

Plus, forgive me for not being punctual. They allowed the site then they blocked it again, then allow it again... oh well. Let's hope I can stay a bit longer.


----------



## Firawyn (May 19, 2008)

If it is blocked again from wherever you are, try going to youhide.com and then entering www.thetolkienforum.com into the little box. Youhide is a get around stupid blocks do-dad! Yay for geeks.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 8, 2008)

I am truly sorry that I can't come here as often as needed. All the proxy sites have been blocked, but for some reason--like today--IT slips up and I get to log in again. without proxies. But if I ever get a new pc for the house, this delay thing will be non-existent.

Please bear with me


----------



## Persephone (Jul 15, 2008)

I have created a Livejournal account for us to use to either discuss or do convo's before posting it here. I'll pm the details.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 16, 2008)

EEEEEEEEE! It's getting exciting!!!!


----------



## Persephone (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay, I feel that we are going to get stuck in the story unless someone plays Miss Insanity's character too. So who do you suggest? I don't want the job, in case you are wondering.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 28, 2008)

Who was Miss I playing?


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 28, 2008)

She was playing Adita Panikkar, who turned into Pippin. Your characters knew each other from the website and were being all girly and shy and sexually (and mayhaps intellectually, too) attracted to each other before you got hurled into hobbit bodies. After that, not much has been written about your reactions. Why? Know somebody who'd be good for the part?


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 29, 2008)

Well since Addie is most often interacting with my character, Shane, it would make sense for me to play her I suppose, so the scenes would not have to be pre-planned out by two people who live in opposite sides of the world...

I'm willing, but if anyone else wants to, they are more an welcome. 

Fir-


----------



## Persephone (Jul 29, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> Well since Addie is most often interacting with my character, Shane, it would make sense for me to play her I suppose, so the scenes would not have to be pre-planned out by two people who live in opposite sides of the world...
> 
> I'm willing, but if anyone else wants to, they are more an welcome.
> 
> Fir-



You know what, that sounds brilliant! I don't suppose Miss I would mind. Yay, you're the one who's been talking with her often, do you think she'd mind if someone else played her character for a while? If not, then yeah, Fir, you can play dual characters for the meantime!


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I just wrote at the person that one time, but, sure, from what she wrote, it would not be a large deal. And it is more polite than just finding some replacement.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 29, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Well, I just wrote at the person that one time, but, sure, from what she wrote, it would not be a large deal. And it is more polite than just finding some replacement.




Then it's settled! Fir, you are officially, both Adi and Shane!


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh! I lively tune! I'm inspired to dance!  Sorry, movie quote.

Sounds good.


----------



## Persephone (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay new rule: all discussion regarding LIME should be done in the Social group LIME; the OOC thread will be used solely for CHARACTER PROFILES and histories or backstories that you may want to include about the characters for reference.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Lost in Middle-Earth*

OOC: Hey, Yay, Miss I, Narya...anyone interested in starting this up again. I just re-read it...and dang guys, this was good.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Lost in Middle-Earth*

OOC: Hey, we have a Social Group thingy just for this sort of thing! But oh well. To respond, I haven't seen the Narya lady around for a while, but she takes regular time off here. I can attempt to locate her again and see if she is interested. The Miss Insanity person has been gone for a while, and the few times that I have seen her about, she informed me that she is pretty much gone for good, or some unforseeable amount of time. I am up for restarting, why not?


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Lost in Middle-Earth*

OOC: The social groups wont send notifications. Threads do if you are subscribed to them. I was using that as a chance to draw you all back here. I think we need either Narya or Miss I to get this going again, or replacement players for one or both. You and I can't pull this one off alone.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Lost in Middle-Earth*

Still Out Of C: Well, the Narya lady just got back to me and said that she has encountered computery problems, again. I don't know the lingo of you computer fans (so many seem as if they would be so lost without them!), but it was something about her workplace and firewalls and attempting to illegally bypass them, but she is interested in restarting this game.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Lost in Middle-Earth*

This site should help her bypass any firewalls. It works well.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Lost in Middle-Earth*

Yay for my go-between powers! Also, she informs me that that site is also blocked.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Lost in Middle-Earth*

Okay, here's another option. Take a flash drive, download this on it. It's a portable edition of firefox, and you can open that from the flash drive, use the computer internet access, and it will bypass ALL blocks. The blocks, from what I hear, were not designed to work against this. Good luck girly!


----------



## Persephone (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Lost in Middle-Earth*

:*DOOC": I want to continue this story. Can any one of the MODS please transfer all the OOCs into the OOC thread for this RPG? Thank you very much!!!


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 1, 2010)

Huh. I had forgotten that this story even had an O. O. C. thread. Why was that User Group thingy even made? oh well *rants about unnecessary things* Greetings. I moved the posts, as requested. We are starting this again, then? Have anyone in mind for playing the part of Pippin? That Miss Insanity person hasn't been around, for a while.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 2, 2010)

YayGollum said:


> Huh. I had forgotten that this story even had an O. O. C. thread. Why was that User Group thingy even made? oh well *rants about unnecessary things* Greetings. I moved the posts, as requested. We are starting this again, then? Have anyone in mind for playing the part of Pippin? That Miss Insanity person hasn't been around, for a while.


 
Yeah, the user group was supposed to replace this thread, but for some reason, I can't acces ANY of the user groups I created. Can't clean it up, can't delete it, can't post. 

Anyway, I'll play Pippin's part. Yes, I want to start this again, and HOPEFULLY, finish it. I want to know that I can actually finish an RPG I've joined. Ever since I started here, I've joined countless RPGs and NONE of them ever got finished, even though almost all of them are good stories. 

And it's a simple story, ain't it? Modern people stumbling into Middle Earth, almost altering the story as they go... fumbling through the adventure beloved by many. Who knows, maybe it'll be a movie even someday. Not hard to imagine, you know.:*D


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2010)

Did we not finish that horribly named The Quest story? Although it started off rather boringly, when you showed up and took charge, it went to all kinds of crazy new places. If we didn't finish it, it certainly lived for quite a while and did plenty of awesome things. Anyways, got it. You have the Pippin character. Now, I'll actually check out the story to see what I can do to move things along.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh blast it. If this is that important to you, Narya, I'm in. I played Merry, right? I'll have to re-read the IC thread...


----------



## Persephone (Nov 3, 2010)

YayGollum said:


> Did we not finish that horribly named The Quest story? Although it started off rather boringly, when you showed up and took charge, it went to all kinds of crazy new places. If we didn't finish it, it certainly lived for quite a while and did plenty of awesome things. Anyways, got it. You have the Pippin character. Now, I'll actually check out the story to see what I can do to move things along.


 

No, we weren't able to finish the Quest. Yeah, but the person who started the story hated me until she left.

And Fir, yes, I love this story - it's like my personal fantasy or something - to be LOST IN MIDDLE EARTH!!!


----------



## Persephone (Nov 4, 2010)

We need to do a CONVO post next. All four hobbits should talk to each other while they get a breather or something. This would be the _Crebains from Dunland _scene in the film.

I am on Yahoo messenger. Fir, my ID is with Yay. I might be online on Monday, 9-11 pm, EST.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, I won't be at work, at that time, so I should be there. Also, the very next post doesn't have to be a conversation between all four of these nasssty hobbitses. We should be able to toss in a more self-contained post, if something comes to us, I would think.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 4, 2010)

YayGollum said:


> Well, I won't be at work, at that time, so I should be there. Also, the very next post doesn't have to be a conversation between all four of these nasssty hobbitses. We should be able to toss in a more self-contained post, if something comes to us, I would think.


 
Yeah? Well, I'm online right now :*D


----------



## Persephone (Nov 7, 2010)

I added a few more lines to my last post. I think I want the adventure tilting a bit to the left. Make it a wee-bit more thrilling.

Still waiting for people to join me in YM... wonder where they are?


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey I just posted.

Narya, I was thinking that maybe things could start "going horribly wrong" once they're all separated. My thinking is that once the hobbits are split up, they start to see how much they need each other, and it helps them develop.

Like for example, when Lanie and Nick are no longer with Shane and Adi, Lanie will start to realize that Nick is the only connection to the real world she has left...Gandalf wont show up to help her and Nick, and they wont see Shane (SH!T, I keep trying to type "Snape" when I type "Shane"...friggin fanfic addiction!!!)...or Adi until the very end. 

And I know you said you'd take Adi since Miss I has up and vanished, but I'd be happy to take her since her interaction will be mostly with me anyway. Up to you, but I thought I'd offer.

@ Yay, 

Got your PM, sorry I haven't replied. Yes I'm writing like mad these days but I have no life so it's okay, I love writing anyway. As far as messenger - don't you both have facebook? we could meet there and chat just as easy as yahoo or whatever. I really don't use anything but facebook for chat anymore. I have it, but I rarely log in. Too many weirdos I'm trying to avoid...LOL


----------



## Persephone (Dec 5, 2010)

Firawyn said:


> Hey I just posted.
> 
> Narya, I was thinking that maybe things could start "going horribly wrong" once they're all separated. My thinking is that once the hobbits are split up, they start to see how much they need each other, and it helps them develop.
> 
> Like for example, when Lanie and Nick are no longer with Shane and Adi, Lanie will start to realize that Nick is the only connection to the real world she has left...Gandalf wont show up to help her and Nick, and they wont see Shane (SH!T, I keep trying to type "Snape" when I type "Shane"...friggin fanfic addiction!!!)...or Adi until the very end.



You must have read my mind! That was EXACTLY what I wanted to post but for some reason RL got in the way... again. As for the fanfic addiction... I was there... once... for about 3 and a half years. Believe me... it bites.




Firawyn said:


> And I know you said you'd take Adi since Miss I has up and vanished, but I'd be happy to take her since her interaction will be mostly with me anyway. Up to you, but I thought I'd offer.




I figured this was a better course of action, too. I wasn't sure if you were up to it because of the NANOWRIMO thing. But, since you offered... :*D


----------



## Persephone (Dec 5, 2010)

Fir,

We need one more interaction between Shane and Lanie before we change scenes! LOVE THE STORY SO FAR!!!

Miss you guys.

Yay,

Feel free to cut in anytime.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 6, 2010)

> I figured this was a better course of action, too. I wasn't sure if you were up to it because of the NANOWRIMO thing. But, since you offered... :*D



Yea, well, it's December now. That means NaNo is over...:*) So, back to RPing...and fanfic...I have to say, when I first signed up on TTF, I was in school, had homework, a job, alot of sibling babysitting, alot of really rough stuff going on in my life, and frequently got grounded from the computer. NOW, I'm a grown up. I live with my wonderful fiance, no kids yet, part time job, and a fair amount of free time. BLISS!!



> Fir,
> 
> We need one more interaction between Shane and Lanie before we change scenes! LOVE THE STORY SO FAR!!!



Okay, I'm on it. 

Yay, you here?:*confused:


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 6, 2010)

> I figured this was a better course of action, too. I wasn't sure if you were up to it because of the NANOWRIMO thing. But, since you offered... :*D



Yea, well, it's December now. That means NaNo is over...:*) So, back to RPing...and fanfic...I have to say, when I first signed up on TTF, I was in school, had homework, a job, alot of sibling babysitting, alot of really rough stuff going on in my life, and frequently got grounded from the computer. NOW, I'm a grown up. I live with my wonderful fiance, no kids yet, part time job, and a fair amount of free time. BLISS!!



> Fir,
> 
> We need one more interaction between Shane and Lanie before we change scenes! LOVE THE STORY SO FAR!!!



Okay....POSTED...

I'm trying to develop Shane a little more at the moment - I'll do more Adi next post. 

In reference to Shane's thoughts and feelings in said most recent post - I have several options in mind of where I could take that, and I'd love your opinions. 

1) Shane sucks it up and does what she has to, and in the end of this story, she goes home. 

2) Shane starts to sabotage things, so that she doesn't have to ever go home.

3) Shane does what she has to, they finish things right, and Gandalf somehow makes it so she can stay anyway. 

4) Despite all efforts, things get totally screwed up, and despite knowing it means she'll loose Adi, Shane offers herself in Gandalf's place, so that he and the other three can go home, and she stays alone. 

I'm sure I could come up with more, but I'm kind of thinking more along the lines of #4. If we let them succeed, then we will follow the story to the end, and anyone reading this will be able to predict it. If we alter it so that they fail, then we can get more creative. 

I dunno. What are your thoughts?



Yay, you here?:*confused:


----------

